
How Much Action is in a Baseball Broadcast? - desigooner
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703843804575534102219239786.html
======
mechanical_fish
The use of the word "broadcast" in the title is apt. There is actually plenty
going on during the "downtime" in a ballgame, but it's happening offscreen.
Baserunners move around. Fielders move around. Many of these motions are
subtle but important. Even the bullpen movements can be relevant.

Though baseball is nowhere near as bad as ice hockey. After having season
tickets to college hockey for a few years I can't really watch televised
hockey anymore. You just can't understand the game as well unless you can see
things happening away from the puck.

